# Possibility I bought a fake Gateway 3DS?



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

So I ordered from

http://www.bestr4i3ds.com/

And according to this site

http://scmods.com/gateway/real_vs_fake_1.jpg

It looks like the one on the left marked Real but it came in a generic 3 in 1 plastic game holder and that's it, no retail box or anything like this:

https://gbatemp.net/attachments/01-jpg.4948/


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

Try it and you will know if it a fake or not


----------



## iViperz (Jan 25, 2015)

As above try the GW and check for yourself. If it works then you could deem it legit.

It's probably something along the lines of being second hand if it was provided like that, assuming it's legit.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> So I ordered from
> 
> http://www.bestr4i3ds.com/
> 
> ...


Maybe they left the box out to save on shipping costs.
Just try it with the latest GW update, the clones won't work with it.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

iViperz said:


> As above try the GW and check for yourself. If it works then you could deem it legit.
> 
> It's probably something along the lines of being second hand if it was provided like that, assuming it's legit.


 
Or tested before sales


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 25, 2015)

is that site even on the official reseller list ?


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Try it and you will know if it a fake or not


 

That's not possible at the moment.


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> is that site even on the official reseller list ?


 

Their reseller list page was down when I went to order, I went off site reviews.


----------



## iViperz (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> Their reseller list page was down when I went to order, I went off site reviews.


 
Other users on this forum seem to have had good experiences with them. While your packaging issue is unknown, it's a fairly good bet that what you've received is legit.

Maybe you could contact bestr4i3ds to ask why you didn't receive the retail packaging.


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok cool

No biggie about retail but was just curious.


----------



## Random Joe (Jan 25, 2015)

try out the card !


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> That's not possible at the moment.


 

How is it not possible. You ordered the card without having a system to test on? Thats rediculous, how else are you going to test to confirm if the product is working if you have no system to test it on? How will support respond to your issue 1 to 2 months down the line?


----------



## greeeed (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> How is it not possible. You ordered the card without having a system to test on? Thats rediculous, how else are you going to test to confirm if the product is working if you have no system to test it on? How will support respond to your issue 1 to 2 months down the line?


He only have N3ds?
Not to mention > even fake could work on 4.5 system....


----------



## sparrowreal (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> How is it not possible. You ordered the card without having a system to test on? Thats rediculous, how else are you going to test to confirm if the product is working if you have no system to test it on? How will support respond to your issue 1 to 2 months down the line?


Maybe he has a new 3ds


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

There is no reason to buy now, it doesn't look there there was any shortage during the holidays on majority of the official resellers as most of the customers who bought the GW had also bought a AUS or JAP N3DSLL. Which means no sign of shortage since its already a month after the holidays.


----------



## greeeed (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> There is no reason to buy now, it doesn't look there there was any shortage during the holidays on majority of the official resellers as most of the customers who bought the GW had also bought a AUS or JAP N3DSLL. Which means no sign of shortage since its already a month after the holidays.


Just like you said, most who bought N3DS already bought GW.
Also, it's cheaper to just order it now with normal register airmail than Royal airmail at released day

P.S: Though it would be better to order it from an official seller.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 25, 2015)

greeeed said:


> Just like you said, most who bought N3DS already bought GW.
> Also, it's cheaper to just order it now with normal register airmail than Royal airmail at released day
> 
> P.S: Though it would be better to order it from an official seller.


 

Its always suggested to order from an official reseller


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Its always suggested to order from an official reseller


 
DONT BUY HERE : http://www.gamezway.com/new-sky3ds-...es-directly-on-3ds2dsnew3ds-94021_p18901.html
OFFICIAL RESELLER


----------



## idx13 (Jan 25, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> How is it not possible. You ordered the card without having a system to test on? Thats rediculous, how else are you going to test to confirm if the product is working if you have no system to test it on? How will support respond to your issue 1 to 2 months down the line?



I thought New 3DS support was coming "soon". My bad


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

idx13 said:


> I thought New 3DS support was coming "soon". My bad


 
If you want to use it on your 3DS buy SKY3DS OR QQ3DS
REALHOTSTUFF.COM


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 25, 2015)

Why not buy from a trusted and legit website that is not based in some shady place in China?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

realhotstuff?


----------



## XiTaU (Jan 25, 2015)

http://bestr4i3ds.com/ are a legit site i got my card from them they just send it in the 6 holder so that the package is smaller and safer.
It even says on their order page if u want the retail box contact them otherwise will be shipped in plastic holder.


----------



## ByteBite (Jan 25, 2015)

Tank Dempsey said:


> Why not buy from a trusted and legit website that is not based in some shady place in China?


 
I'm pretty sure all the Gateways come from "some shady place in China".


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you have a close up of the bottom of your gateway card? (the side with the visible pins). That's one thing that can be used to spot a fake.

I have a Gateway and know that it's real, so I can compare yours to mine. Also check the MicroSD slot on it. Is it spring loaded or friction pull? Mine is spring loaded and I'm sure all the current ones are. I think only really old ones that were produced early on still used non spring loaded slot.


----------



## Tank Dempsey (Jan 25, 2015)

ByteBite said:


> I'm pretty sure all the Gateways come from "some shady place in China".


 
You mean from "some shady shack in China"


----------



## Sliter (Jan 25, 2015)

Me and one friend ordered mine from http://www.r4ds.com.br/ , his one come with the retail box, mine in a possible R4 plastic thing, with the card loader blue card and the red card upside, binded with a tape lol but is the one marked as original and from an oficial dealer, so I hope it's original... I wanted the box for colection D: *shot*
do you hape photos of what you got? I can send mine later if want


----------



## LittleRod (Jan 25, 2015)

Did you read the details? 



> [2014/07/22] We will use the 6in1 card protector case instead the useless retail box, please see the picture below.If you need the retail box , please contact us


----------



## iViperz (Jan 25, 2015)

I think it's fair that he bought the gateway before being able to use it. My 3DSXL is on 9.2 and I bought my GW 1-2 months before 9.2 support was released. Impatience really does its job hehe


----------



## Rinth (Jan 25, 2015)

That package can be legit. The strange thing is that it's the packaging used for the very first batch of Gateway cards released well over a year ago. Maybe their cards have been sitting on shelves for that long?

Check the pins and try the card yourself.

I myself bought my Gateway in September 2013, and it came in a package like that back then. Now it's running perfectly fine on the latest firmware with the latest emunand.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 25, 2015)

LittleRod said:


> Did you read the details?


 
oh come on I would be happy if I cot one like this instead of this crappy R4 palstic and red GW there with a tape


----------



## wbsddgg (Jan 26, 2015)

it depends on the appearance of ur GW card.

if the figure looks low quality even poor

then the card is TRUE and COMFIRMED.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 26, 2015)

iViperz said:


> I think it's fair that he bought the gateway before being able to use it. My 3DSXL is on 9.2 and I bought my GW 1-2 months before 9.2 support was released. Impatience really does its job hehe


 
Indeed. I bought mine about a week before the big 3.0 release. It arrived to me a mere 2 days before the release I think. 

I would have had it sooner, but given my income, I had to save up for it. Started saving for it the moment they announced 9.x support.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 26, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Indeed. I bought mine about a week before the big 3.0 release. It arrived to me a mere 2 days before the release I think.
> 
> I would have had it sooner, but given my income, I had to save up for it. Started saving for it the moment they announced 9.x support.


 

I think you just got lucky, buying it from a user with good sales taste and impeccable timing. Gosh, that fellow who sold it to you is one nice fellow, taking a hit like that.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> I think you just got lucky, buying it from a user with good sales taste and impeccable timing. Gosh, that fellow who sold it to you is one nice fellow, taking a hit like that.


 
Not sure if that was sarcasm, but.....Definitely good sir! I was double lucky because the site I was going to buy it from in-case I had to save up more for another month appears to have closed up shop. They pulled their entire stock of flashcarts today. 

EDIT: Checked my PM history. Making a correction and I got it 3 days before the big release. Not 2.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 26, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Not sure if that was sarcasm, but.....Definitely good sir! I was double lucky because the site I was going to buy it from in-case I had to save up more for another month appears to have closed up shop. They pulled their entire stock of flashcarts today.


 

It was kind of a "I don't really need this thing, I dunno why I bought it in the first place" kind of thing, but the discount was also useful because, you know, sometimes things sell better like that.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey I definitely understand. Every now and then you see a cool gadget or toy and get buyer's remorse once you pay the money and see your account balance drop. 

In any case I definitely appreciate the opportunity I had to get it at the time I did. I definitely won't take that for granted.


----------



## idx13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> Hey I definitely understand. Every now and then you see a cool gadget or toy and get buyer's remorse once you pay the money and see your account balance drop.
> 
> In any case I definitely appreciate the opportunity I had to get it at the time I did. I definitely won't take that for granted.


 

Hey you're the sameguy that posted the QR code for Pokemon exploit right? I was staring at your avatar for like 18 hours while I went nuts with Pokemon last night.


----------

